# Cut Vest ?



## SouthernTwang (Oct 18, 2010)

Need some info boys.A buddy I work with has been checking out some vests for his dogs. He's run across ballistic brand vests and was wondering what ya'll might think of these or if there's any ya'll suggest. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 18, 2010)

Kevlar is better in my opion.


----------



## pig snatcher (Oct 18, 2010)

Go with Kevlar


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm okay with both. Kevlar will weaken after a period of time if it gets wet repeatedly, or washed with any kind of soap, wet with blood,  etc.  I can get about 2 years out of one here in these swamps.


----------



## RB78 (Oct 19, 2010)

Kevlar is good but they don't hold up the best. The weather will wear them out quick, when your hunting day in and day out.


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me what material does not wear out over a period of time with weather...  Please don't tell me Ballistic Nylon or Cordura.  Do you really know if this is true or not or are you just passing what you heard???  Do you know how long it takes to dry rot kevlar?


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 20, 2010)

vestmaker said:


> Can someone tell me what material does not wear out over a period of time with weather...  Please don't tell me Ballistic Nylon or Cordura.  Do you really know if this is true or not or are you just passing what you heard???  Do you know how long it takes to dry rot kevlar?



I havent found one yet. It takes 2 years or less to rot Kevlar hunting them regular in the swamps. I've already had 2 dogs cut through them in the past, now I just chunk it over a period of time...as for the ballistic....I'll let you know in about another year...always willing to try something new.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 20, 2010)

Sunlight is the biggest problem to cause kevlar to deteriorate. When it gets wet and dries that just makes it do it faster. But I tried a 3-ply ballistic and it didn't work out for me. The very first boar with 1 1/4 teeth went right thru it in several places.


----------



## Scoot! (Oct 20, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Sunlight is the biggest problem to cause kevlar to deteriorate. When it gets wet and dries that just makes it do it faster. But I tried a 3-ply ballistic and it didn't work out for me. The very first boar with 1 1/4 teeth went right thru it in several places.



.....good info to know!


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 21, 2010)

I must have super Kevlar in my vests then or I just don't hunt as hard or in bad swamp water like everyone else...lol  I have a vest that was bought in 2001 and used on 3 different bulldogs and I will use it tomorrow if I have another 100 lbs. bulldog...  Quality of materials...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scoot! said:


> I'm okay with both. Kevlar will weaken after a period of time if it gets wet repeatedly, or washed with any kind of soap, wet with blood,  etc.  I can get about 2 years out of one here in these swamps.





RB78 said:


> Kevlar is good but they don't hold up the best. The weather will wear them out quick, when your hunting day in and day out.





Scoot! said:


> I havent found one yet. It takes 2 years or less to rot Kevlar hunting them regular in the swamps. I've already had 2 dogs cut through them in the past, now I just chunk it over a period of time...as for the ballistic....I'll let you know in about another year...always willing to try something new.





Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Sunlight is the biggest problem to cause kevlar to deteriorate. When it gets wet and dries that just makes it do it faster. But I tried a 3-ply ballistic and it didn't work out for me. The very first boar with 1 1/4 teeth went right thru it in several places.



who made the vests you have tried...let's see it right here...ya get alot of rederick from different makers about how theirs is the best and down talking others products...who made the ones that rotted in 2 years...i think it is safe to say who made the one said that it lasted 9 years


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

Try southern cross vest. You can get them from country Mike on here. Ronnie post some of the pics of your vest.


----------



## SouthernTwang (Oct 21, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

Thanks fellas we apperciate your help....


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Jester, 
Your a man in the need to know...  How about you set up some kind of test and invite other makers and I will be glad to bring you the one that lasted nine years and show you where the flaws in craftmanship and materials are in other vests...


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 23, 2010)

Man that sounds like a great idea...why don't some of you vest makers do something like set up some educational thing..say at the HOG EXTRAVAGANZA...or even get get a booth at the show so people can see what they get before they buy it..man that would be a good marketing concept there...and dang they could write off the whole trip...I wonder why they don't do that.

i simply asked these people that have these vests that only last two years to call out the name of those vests for anyone that would like to know...i think everybody here knows who made your vest...or maybe they are so quiet because they use them too


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 23, 2010)

Well that nine year old vest was made by the guy who originally started Razorback Hunting Supply.  He did alot of homework on materials and professional sewing.  It was bought by a buddy of mine while I was stationed in Korea. When I retired from the Army in 2003 I bought the business from him.  I also started doing research through textile companies to find better and lighter material that could stand up to a boar hogs tusk.  I do not own Razorback Hunting Supply now but I do still advise and make vests for them..  I am planning on being at this Hog Extravaganza next May or whenever it is..  Our point at Razorback is we don't just throw some materials together to sell a vest.  What alot of people won't tell you about the materials is they don't want to pay the cost for stuff like Kevlar which is about 3 times more than cordura nylon and ballistic nylon.  It costs 3 times more because it is 3 times stronger...  That is not just me saying that it is because the thread strength is 3000 lbs in kevlar and 1000 lbs in cordura nylon or 1050 lbs in Ballistic nylon.  All three materials is woven together.  The tighter the weave the less the penetration.  The stronger the tensil strength of the thread the less the cut...  I have one pair of scissors for cutting kevlar and another for cutting nylon...  the one that cuts nylon will not cut the kevlar.  Yes I could use the kevlar scissors on both but don't.  What gives me a case of the red anus is when someone makes a statement like a polititcian about these materials that is not founded on anything to people that are asking the questions because they don't know... You are right Jester about we need to be at the expo and give a class or show our products...  I am not worried about the people that are using our vests staying quiet because the vest are falling apart they are probably just out hunting... Touche...


----------



## MULE (Oct 23, 2010)

My next vest will come from Mike at Southern Cross as well.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 24, 2010)

Fella's I can get about 3 to 4 yrs. out of a vest if i really take care of one. But it's how often do you use it ? Do you use one just on your bull or do you use one on your trail an bay dogs ? The vest's that I use right now are from Custom Collars. But any vest worn every hunt on bay dogs are not gonna last forever I do not care who makes them. You can just Google Kevlar and look up the info yourself about how long it will last under certain conditions !!


----------



## RB78 (Oct 24, 2010)

My wife has stiched up my southern cross vest 3 times in 6 months alreadyand the straps have come all apart and I replaced them. The material its self seem great sewing not so great. The cut collars I got from southern cross have been great.  I have a vest that come from flatwater that has held up better than any vest I've ever had it is kevlar but seems to be better quality plus I like the velcro on it. It really helps when putting it on the dog. Got a vest I bought last year custom made to fit my Florida Cur by swamp dog I belive is the name and it seems to be holding up really good also.


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 24, 2010)

Dont forget to Google Cordura Nylon ang Ballistic nylon also...  Research is good...  Don't forget to apply the info for both towards hog hunting and not bullet catching...lol


----------



## SOS KEN (Oct 24, 2010)

Jester .... Southern Cross Vests are the only vest guys signed up right now.  I am sure others will follow.  I am sure it is going to be a secret though


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 24, 2010)

yea...thats what I'm finding


----------



## vestmaker (Oct 26, 2010)

RB78 said:


> My wife has stiched up my southern cross vest 3 times in 6 months alreadyand the straps have come all apart and I replaced them. The material its self seem great sewing not so great. The cut collars I got from southern cross have been great.  QUOTE]
> Sounds like someone did put a comment on here about vests they bought...  Must have been over looked while promoting Next Year's event...   Hey Jester, maybe you and ole SOS can get a room together at the Hog Expo next year, just noticing all the love...lol  ..


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 30, 2010)

vestmaker said:


> Sounds like someone did put a comment on here about vests they bought...  Must have been over looked while promoting Next Year's event...   Hey Jester, maybe you and ole SOS can get a room together at the Hog Expo next year, just noticing all the love...lol  ..



not deaf...heard him say his straps came off...might have been the only defective one they made thoughsure seems like with all of the other ones that have posted about Southern Cross that one is the only one that is having a problem...at least I will be able to look them over at no cost to me...can't get that everywhere ya know

I saw a whole lot of them(Southern Cross) at Fort Bayou Ranch today and they look like they are holding up well...had a bunch of cuts or scratches in the sides...only one guy showed me a poke thru hole in his...all of the straps are holding up just fine...


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 30, 2010)

I been runnin southern cross on my dogs goin on 3 years now. Never had one get cut through nor had any other problems besides general wear and tare on them. And I don't really take care of mine just throw them back in the box when I take them off


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 31, 2010)

I have never run a vest and never will. But I can say that them old Razorback vest's are tuff. One of my buddies bought one  back in 01or 02 when they were hunting the marsh and catching rank toothy marsh hogs.  That thing took some beatings and never failed. It sat in a garage for the last 2 years. I picked it up a couple of months ago for a kid to use on his bulldog and it's still in use today.

I have heard a lot of good things about Southern Cross but never seen one in action. I know they make some good cut collars.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 31, 2010)

vestmaker said:


> Hey Jester, maybe you and ole SOS can get a room together at the Hog Expo next year, just noticing all the love...lol  ..



I have thought about your last comments allot on my trek home today..
My only real connection with Ken, SOS, or the Wild Hog Extravaganza is this.  Marketing, you understand how search engines work ...right...You understand how the internet works...right.  The more times that it is posted the more tags it draws...the more tags it draws the closer to the top of the search engines it gets..the more tags it gets the quicker people can find it.  What does that do ya say..brings more attention to hog hunting..brings more attention to his event...brings more visitors to GON..because that is where it takes them...GON get more activity...advertisers spend more for their spots on GON since it has so much more traffic...see...the world goes round right under your nose and you are clueless....and just maybe I have some experience with large shows like he is doing..you know..trying to get sponsors or people to buy booths to get allot of traffic to his event and visit the vendors...Yes..I have some experience with that kind of stuff too…Yes, I also understand that it takes pictures to prove what I say here anymore…with my photo journalism experience I find it mundane to take snap shots of dead hogs and plaques on the wall..it is simply not art in my eyes…do you understand f/stop and shutter speed and how it correlates to what you are trying to show..do you realize that a shutter speed of say 500 and an f/5.6 is the same exposure as 1000 @ f/4...one just gives you more depth of field…do you realize the differences between D-76, Microdol-X, or Technidol Developers and how it effects the image on film…do you understand the color balance differences in KodaChrome and EktaChrome…do you understand that a Nikon F3 with a motor drive will take about 8-10 frames fer second...or that if you use a battery pack that you can increase that to about 14 frames per second...or even that motion pictures are 16 frames per seccond...I bet not… but, again I am compelled to justify statements I make on here now… I am not sure what you were trying to refer to above...I am sure it is nothing like your new found friendship..of jump on somebody else’s wagon.  If you understood some of these marketing strategies you may not have had to sell your interest in Vestmaking to RazorBack as you say…you yourself may have been more successful if you did rather than being somewhat closed minded and high schoolish…I started my post participation in this thread trying to give you an avenue.. to let you give your views on vestmaking with an open mind…since I do not have enough information on my own to make an informed decision on a purchase…since I am just a dog handler for someone else’s dogs…forgive me If I wanted to make and informed decision about what to use on *MY* dogs…in fact when we all drop the gate and turn the dogs out that is really what most of us are in fact is… dog handlers… whether they are ours or somebody else’s.  And as just a dog handler you may want to have me around because I have proven that I will most likely take care of your dogs better than you take care of yours.  If that needs to be proved then I will be happy to post who anyone should ask..after a PM and their approval.


----------



## vestmaker (Nov 1, 2010)

*Jester*



Jester896 said:


> I have thought about your last comments allot on my trek home today..
> My only real connection with Ken, SOS, or the Wild Hog Extravaganza is this.  Marketing, you understand how search engines work ...right...You understand how the internet works...right.  The more times that it is posted the more tags it draws...the more tags it draws the closer to the top of the search engines it gets..the more tags it gets the quicker people can find it.  What does that do ya say..brings more attention to hog hunting..brings more attention to his event...brings more visitors to GON..because that is where it takes them...GON get more activity...advertisers spend more for their spots on GON since it has so much more traffic...see...the world goes round right under your nose and you are clueless....and just maybe I have some experience with large shows like he is doing..you know..trying to get sponsors or people to buy booths to get allot of traffic to his event and visit the vendors...Yes..I have some experience with that kind of stuff too…Yes, I also understand that it takes pictures to prove what I say here anymore…with my photo journalism experience I find it mundane to take snap shots of dead hogs and plaques on the wall..it is simply not art in my eyes…do you understand f/stop and shutter speed and how it correlates to what you are trying to show..do you realize that a shutter speed of say 500 and an f/5.6 is the same exposure as 1000 @ f/4...one just gives you more depth of field…do you realize the differences between D-76, Microdol-X, or Technidol Developers and how it effects the image on film…do you understand the color balance differences in KodaChrome and EktaChrome…do you understand that a Nikon F3 with a motor drive will take about 8-10 frames fer second...or that if you use a battery pack that you can increase that to about 14 frames per second...or even that motion pictures are 16 frames per seccond...I bet not… but, again I am compelled to justify statements I make on here now… I am not sure what you were trying to refer to above...I am sure it is nothing like your new found friendship..of jump on somebody else’s wagon.  If you understood some of these marketing strategies you may not have had to sell your interest in Vestmaking to RazorBack as you say…you yourself may have been more successful if you did rather than being somewhat closed minded and high schoolish…I started my post participation in this thread trying to give you an avenue.. to let you give your views on vestmaking with an open mind…since I do not have enough information on my own to make an informed decision on a purchase…since I am just a dog handler for someone else’s dogs…forgive me If I wanted to make and informed decision about what to use on *MY* dogs…in fact when we all drop the gate and turn the dogs out that is really what most of us are in fact is… dog handlers… whether they are ours or somebody else’s.  And as just a dog handler you may want to have me around because I have proven that I will most likely take care of your dogs better than you take care of yours.  If that needs to be proved then I will be happy to post who anyone should ask..after a PM and their approval.



After reading this novel and alot of your other posts plus your PM's I really think you just like to see your posts on here...  I really don't care who your are or what you do?  Your feable attempts to make yourself sound inteligent are hilarious...  If I want to hear all the crap you spout out I could just go listen to one of these women around here...  I have not heard you say anything worth while to hog dog hunting or vest making or selling...  Since you are so smart and know how to do so much why don't you type in vest, razorback, or any other makers name and you can see posts from the past and present...  You crack me up...  I really see why you have the name "Jester"....  I guess class clown was taken....


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Nov 1, 2010)

op2:


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 1, 2010)

if it's the one that is on this dog iam pleased with it my dog has only got poked once or twice with  it but it's took a beating in the past year.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 1, 2010)

who made it grasshopper


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 1, 2010)

And mine is made out of the balistic materal it's the ultimate cut vest off of custom collars.com it's brand new in that pic and i'll try to get a recent pic in a day or two.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 1, 2010)

they had to pay to get at the top of the list


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 1, 2010)

vestmaker said:


> I must have super Kevlar in my vests then or I just don't hunt as hard or in bad swamp water like everyone else...lol  I have a vest that was bought in 2001 and used on 3 different bulldogs and I will use it tomorrow if I have another 100 lbs. bulldog...  Quality of materials...



Man maken them vest big huh. I bet my 50lb catch dog catches as good if not better and takes the heat better. If ur's is better i'll buy him and the 9 yr old vest, gotta keep him safe. But he better jump up in the truck. Because i'am lazy after a long day of hunting, and dont like pickin up big dogs. lol


----------



## SOS KEN (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow !!! How did i get involved in this ? 

 I cannot room with Jester i snore to much.

  I suggest all vest companies come to the EXTRAVAGANZA and show their wares.  We are going to have what we call a lightening round presentation where 10 exhibitors get 3 minutes on the stage to present their products or services and show a quick video of their product.  I welcome all to participate.  The audience will decide what they like


----------



## jkeating904 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used swamp dawg cut vests, and never had a problem. not once ever had a dog cut. we hunt in swamps, and high dry land. i havent been hog hunting long enough for one to rot. the owner drew is a good guy who lives in north florida. he stands behind his vests too if the have any problems. he also has a lifetime warranty cut collar too or did a month ago. www.swampdawgcutvest.com


----------



## chad85 (Mar 20, 2011)

uglydog catch vests i have never had any problems


----------



## markhammett (Mar 27, 2011)

I think alot of it is everybody wants something a little different out of a vest. Some want one that's bullet proof that will last for ever and some such as myself are more worried about the dogs ability to move and perform in the vest with minimum chance of overheating. I don't mind if a dog gets a small cut through a vest.  If it keeps it to small cuts and nothing that the dog has to recover from I feel like the vest did its job. Ive neverused kevlar but I wouldnt mind if it wore out in a couple years if it allowed the dogs to be more mobile and the same with the cordura and nylon if I got to toss it after it save a dogs life oh well as long as it doesn't restrict the dogs performance while they're wearing it.


----------



## markhammett (Mar 27, 2011)

Somebody already mentioned it and ive got to agree the fit of the vest is just as important as material.


----------



## Jesse James (Mar 28, 2011)

I`ve used a few different vest in the years I hog hunted and hunted hard, never really found one that couldn`t be cut at one time or another. I did settle with razorback and got many years of good use out of them, all I can say is try them all out and settle for what works for you.


----------

